# PC Games Bewertet AoC mit 86%



## etmundi (22. Juni 2008)

Namste
Da ich (noch) ein Abo der PC Games hab, hatte ich die neue Ausgabe schon am Samstag erhalten.
Der Test ist 6 Seiten lang und spricht auch die vorhandenen Fehler und den fehlenden Content ab 50+ an.

Mit dieser Wetung ist AoC aber unter WoW (94%) und Guild Wars (90%) auf platz 3 der Mmorpgs, zusammen mit Guild Wars Faction (86%), aber noch vor so Spielen wie EQ2 (80%), Lotro (85%) oder Tabula Rasa (83%).

Wollte es nurmal in die runde werfen für die, die es interessiert. Ich selbst gebe nichts auf irgendwelche Wertungen wenn mir ein Spiel gefällt dann ist mir egal ob 90% oder 40%

Bis dann


----------



## Skillorius (22. Juni 2008)

hier der passende Link daszu für weitere Interessenten ^^

http://www.pcgames.de/aid,646748/Age_of_Co...uer_WoW_und_Co/


----------



## tzwen (22. Juni 2008)

GameStar hat 81% gegeben


----------



## Durlok (22. Juni 2008)

ich gebe ja auch nicht viel auf bewertungen von anderen aber die 86% scheinen mir ziemlich passend zu sein
ist ja auch keine schlechte wertung aber für eine 90+ wertung fehlt halt wirklich noch zu viel im oberen lvl bereich sowie im handel/crafting und pvp

in ein paar monaten wird dass bestimmt anders aussehen


----------



## HMC-Pretender (23. Juni 2008)

Bei der Wertung haben sie aber alle Hühneraugen zugedrückt was Bugs angeht...


----------



## DrKnievel (23. Juni 2008)

Die PC-Games hat gehypeten Spiele leider viel zu oft viel zu gut bewertet. Schaut euch z.B. den Grafikblender Crysis an, der Rekordergebnisse erzielt hat, obwohl das Spiel ausser der Grafik quasi nichts zu bieten hatte und in 0,nix durchgespielt war.

Bei MMORPGs nach 1-2 Monaten schon eine Testwertung zu vergeben halte ich sowieso für sehr bedenklich, da solche Spiele ihre Stärken und Schwächen MEIST erst nach deutlich längerer Zeit zeigen.


----------



## Poleposition (23. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hallo buffed.de und AoC Freunde,

mein erster Beitrag wäre gleich eine Frage:

Was schreiben die bei der Gamestar im Fazit-Kästchen rein ?

Wer hat den Test gemacht ?


Würde mich interessieren......



MfG


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Juni 2008)

DrKnievel schrieb:


> Bei MMORPGs nach 1-2 Monaten schon eine Testwertung zu vergeben halte ich sowieso für sehr bedenklich, da solche Spiele ihre Stärken und Schwächen MEIST erst nach deutlich längerer Zeit zeigen.


Warum? Die das Spiel ist auf dem Markt, also sollte man auch wissen, was man erwarten kann, wenn man es sicht jetzt kauft. Wann angesprochene Probleme beseitigt werden, soll ja nicht das Problem des Kunden sein.


----------



## Tikume (23. Juni 2008)

Trotzdem treffen diese tests bei MMORPGs selten ins Schwarze, wobei mittlerweile zumindest bei den "größeren" MMO's auch mal halbwegs getestet wird.

Ich erinnere mich an den DDO Test wo die Redakteure gerade mal bis Level 2 gespielt hatten und dementsprechend einen völlig unqualifizierten Test hingelegt haben.


----------



## Victo (23. Juni 2008)

86% sind momentan scho sehr schmeichelhaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ein MMORPG jetzt schon zu bewerten (1 Monat alt) ist ziemlich gewagt.


----------



## Nadaria (23. Juni 2008)

@victo
na was erwartest du ein test nach 3 jahren? die leser wollen halt schon jetzt ungefähr wissen wie das spiel ist.
und für das problem das man jetzt noch nicht zu 100% eine aussage machen kann gibt es ja bei MMORPG regelmäßig nachtests


----------



## Victo (23. Juni 2008)

Einen Bericht darüber,welche Fehler und positiven Aspekte das Spiel momentan aufweist sind in Ordnung,abe eine (prozentule) bewertung würde ich einfach außen vor lassen.


----------



## Blindside (23. Juni 2008)

Finde die Wertung in Ordnung.
Im Moment ist AoC gerade mal 81% bei der gamestar und 86% bei der PC Games Wert.
Die Wertung ist eine Aufnahme es Ist zustandes nicht des Soll zustandes.

Persönlich AoC hat gute ansetzte ein schönes MMO zu werden, braucht aber wie bei Vanguard viel Zeit noch um richtig Fertig zu werden.
Jetzt hat man ein Spiel das erst begeistert aber dann das Spielen in Arbeit verkommen läßt.
Denke in einem halben Jahr seiht man dann was aus AoC geworden ist und vor allem wie Konkurenzfähig es dann ist zu WAR und WoW WotLk.
Wenn es da die Abos hält von 1 Mio oder ausbaut hat AoC es geschafft.


----------



## teroa (23. Juni 2008)

ich denke mal hätten die sich noch nen bissle mehr zeit genommen bei aoc so ca 6 monate dann hätte das spiel definitiv nen bessere wertung bekommen könn aber so sind se halt die spiele macher einfach die beta games rausschmeißen als vollgame um die kohle zu kasieren..

glaube nicht das aoc  die 1 mille an spielern behält die 30 tage sind um (zumindest bei den die es am 23 gleich gekauft haben ^^)
und spielen nicht mehr weiter..



das game hat definitiv potential,,, sie müssen es nur richtig ausnutzen


----------



## Netskater (23. Juni 2008)

Bei mir wäre es 78 Prozent gewesen, kann bis 88 Prozent gehen wenn man nur auf Grafik - Sound schauen würde.
Dies sagte der CEO auch ehrlicherweise, AoC ist ein Game für Leute mit sehr guten Rechnern die ihr System
ausreizen wollen - gegen so eine unverfängliche Aussage kann man auch wieder garnichts sagen^^.

Habs aber schon lang zurückgebracht, da ich ein flüssiges Spiel erwartet habe und nicht eine Wundertüte.

--
>Trotzdem treffen diese tests bei MMORPGs selten ins Schwarze

Tikume hat recht, es ist sogar so - das es schon oft Berichte gab von Leuten die ein Spiel nichtmal kannten, Spieltest
von XY etwas umgeschrieben ..und Wertung... naja ja nicht auffallend von abbweichen.

Dementsprechend wundert es mich nicht das Gamestar bei 81 Prozent nach erst 4 Wochen liegt.

Natürlich kann man mmorpg testen, wenn man sich was einfallen lassen will.  3-4 Redaktuere die sich verschiedene Lvlbereiche, Endgame Gruppenspiele anschauen sind in einen Tag durch ...natuerlich werden die geportet ect.

Sie werden nicht 100 prozentig alles einfangen können, aber tendeziell 95 Prozent richtig liegen.

Man muß noch nur die Hersteller finden die dieses Selbstvertrauen haben, nach diesen Release kann es für mich sowieso falsch sein blindlings Neuerscheinungen zu holen - egal ob mmorpg oder nicht, sowas hab ich noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Anser (23. Juni 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> Habs aber schon lang zurückgebracht, da ich ein flüssiges Spiel erwartet habe und nicht eine Wundertüte.




Aja alles klar du gibst ein angespieltes Spiel zurück. 

Der Laden der das macht (Acc. hast du ja natürlich auch schon angelegt, ansonsten ist deine Aussage wertlos und nen Flame) der muß noch öffnen.


----------



## Netskater (23. Juni 2008)

Anser schrieb:


> Aja alles klar du gibst ein angespieltes Spiel zurück.
> 
> Der Laden der das macht (Acc. hast du ja natürlich auch schon angelegt, ansonsten ist deine Aussage wertlos und nen Flame) der muß noch öffnen.



Wie Du keine Ahnung hast, allein der Aufdruck DX 10 kann da reichen.

Allerdings hab ichs direkt gemacht, wies nach einer Woche oder Monat aussieht ka.

War auch übrigens nicht mein erstes, hatte mal ein deutsches Bards Tale für den PC gehabt, vom Umtausch ausgeschlossen.

Nach 4 Tagen wollte er dann das deutsche Passwort aus dem englischen Handbuch. Vobis konnte nicht nachbessern -
also Bargeld gegen Software zurück.

Wie du mich nun ohne Ahnung einfach nur angeflamt hast^^.


----------



## Anser (23. Juni 2008)

Dann hast du dermaßen Rumgepöbelt oder aus die Mitleidstube gedrückt das man dich einfach loswerden wollte.

Generell hast du nur auf Original Verpackte Ware ein 14 tägiges Rückgaberecht (abgesehen vom I-Net Handel).
Alles andere fällt in den Rahmen einer Kulanz.
Der Hersteller einer Ware darf sein Produkt bis zu 3 x Nachbessern damit die Beworbenen Eigenschaften auch zutreffen, bevor er wegen Vertragsnichterfüllung 
den Kaufpreis zurückerstatten muss (den aber auch nicht in voller Höhe abzügl. Nutzungsdauer).


----------



## Skillorius (23. Juni 2008)

kaum ist ein ernster threatr offen schon belegen sich wieder 2 ... geht es auch mal irgendwie ohne solche flachen gespräche?


----------



## Netskater (23. Juni 2008)

Skillorius schrieb:


> kaum ist ein ernster threatr offen schon belegen sich wieder 2 ... geht es auch mal irgendwie ohne solche flachen gespräche?



/sign

Zum Flamer, beim Hersteller war ich sowieso nicht - der isn bissl weit weg.
Wenn Du schon irgendetwas sinnloses aus google hierrein posten willst, lern doch einfach erstmal
den Unterschied zwischen Hersteller, Händler, Zwischenhändler kennen - von Kauf, Wandlung und Nachbesserung
ganz zu schweigen.

Du bist ein typischer Promo-Flamer, und dein Flame-Post hat genau 0 Prozent mit dem vom TE zu tun.


----------



## coolman356 (24. Juni 2008)

Was sagen solche Testberichte überhaupt aus?
Sie spiegeln nur die Meinung einer Person oder des Magazins wieder.
Oftmals helfen die Publisher da auch gern mal nach...

Zumal gerade online Spiele sehr schwierig zu testen sind.
Oftmals ist es nicht mehr als der Ersteindruck. Nur wie es beim Langzeitspielspass aussieht, können die selten testen. Vielleicht wenn sie die Beta lange gespielt haben. Aber auch dann fehlen wieder die abgeänderten Dinge.

Test durchlesen und versuchen eine eigene Meinung zu bilden.
Foren durchforsten und wenn möglich selbst mal anspielen.

Persönlich könnte ich noch keine finale Wertung zu AoC abgeben.
bis Level 20 (Tortage) 90%
nun bis Level 35 ist es auf 75% gesunken (liegt aber momentan an vielen unfertigen Punkten)

Zum Vergleich:
WoW 90% ,Abschluss Wertung (basierend auf Patch 2.0) 85%
WoW BC 65%, mit den Content Patches auf 75% aufgewertet
HdRO 90%


----------



## Lizard King (24. Juni 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Mit dieser Wetung ist AoC aber unter WoW (94%) und Guild Wars (90%) auf platz 3 der Mmorpgs, zusammen mit Guild Wars Faction (86%), aber noch vor so Spielen wie EQ2 (80%), Lotro (85%) oder Tabula Rasa (83%).



Rofl lol, LOTRO weniger als das mieße AOC?

naja wie gut das die kranken Typen von der PCA noch Verhältnismäßig testen.

naja ganz klar wurde diese Wertung gekauft! der Redakteur bzw. die ganze Mannschaft gehört gefeuert!
finde das eh lustig das es 3 Magazine aus dem selben Verlag unterschiedlich bewerten...


----------



## HGVermillion (24. Juni 2008)

coolman356 schrieb:


> Was sagen solche Testberichte überhaupt aus?
> Sie spiegeln nur die Meinung einer Person oder des Magazins wieder.
> Oftmals helfen die Publisher da auch gern mal nach...



Ja aber eigentlich haben alle Magazine die selbe Meinung, 
der erwartete WoW-Killer ist es nicht, es ist ein wundervolles spiel das an vielen Ecken  krankt, die Welt ist realistisch (für MMO verhältnisse) krankt aber an Bugs.

Diese Grundbotschaft zieht sich eigentlich durch sämtliche Tests, aber alle geben dem Spiel großes Potential wenn es denn noch ein paar dutzend Patches spendiert bekommt.

@ LizardKing, eines noch dabei denken, Buffed ist sozusagen die Kleine Schwester der PCA und PCG, bei beschwerden einfach jemanden vom Buffedteam beauftragen mit Tomaten bei den Kollegen aufzutauchen ^^


----------



## ShaPhan (24. Juni 2008)

Was sagt ein solcher Test aus ?

Sehr viel sogar.
Man kann solche Fragen wie "wie fühlt es sich an" "ist die Steuerung schwer" "hat es alles drinn was versprochen wurde".
Solche sachen kann man nach so kurzer Zeit locker beantworten, und das haben Sie getan.
Wo ist der Unterschied zu so einen Test, oder x mal die Frage im Forum ( NACH 2 TAGEN ) "hat sich für Euch der Umstieg gelohnt ??".

Und natürlich muß eine Beurteilung stattfinden ( Schulsystem, Prozent oder wie auch immer ), denn sonst ist der Test nutzlos.
Man will ja den vergleich.

->Shap.


----------



## Tikume (24. Juni 2008)

Darüber wie die Steuerung ist gibt es verschiedene Ansichten z.B. 
Und bei den aktuellen Tests habe ich auch den Eindruck dass viele Defizite (die natürlich auch oft selektiv auftreten) kaum beleuchtet werden.
Und wie schon bemerkt - die etwas gehypten MMO's werden mittlerweile besser getestet. Schau dir mal den DDO Test an, der war ein wirklich unprofessionelles Machwerk.
Oder den BC Test wo die Spielspaßkurve beim Servercrash imemrhin auch "noch gut" sank.

Und wie das ganze in 3 Monaten aussieht wirst Du in der PC Games sicher nicht lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (24. Juni 2008)

MMORPGs zu testen ist generell schwierig, da man natürlich nur vermuten kann wie sich das spiel über Monate oder Jahre hinweg entwickelt. Man kann beschreiben wie das spiel sich anfühlt und was funktioniert und was nicht, dann kann sich ein MMO-erfahrener Leser durchaus eine Meinung bilden. Die letzendliche Bewertung hingegen gibt eher eine Momentaufnahme wieder. So gut/schlecht ist das Spiel während der ersten 72 Stunden Spielzeit.

Und da sind 86% angesichts zahlreicher Bugs, unvollständiger Lokalisation und fehlendem Content schon sehr gutmütig, da andere Spiele schon wesentlich härter dafür abgestraft wurden.


----------



## Donmo (24. Juni 2008)

Lizard schrieb:


> Rofl lol, LOTRO weniger als das mieße AOC?
> 
> naja wie gut das die kranken Typen von der PCA noch Verhältnismäßig testen.
> 
> ...


Das liegt vielleicht daran, dass verschiedene Leute verschiedene Auffassungen zu demselben Spiel haben. Nicht jeder macht beim Spielen die gleichen Erfahrungen, was sich auch sehr schon im AOC-Forum ablesen lässt: Die einen kündigen ihr Abo wegen den Bugs, den anderen sind noch gar keine gravierenden aufgefallen. Außerdem gibt es Magazine, die kritischer bewerten als andere. Muss jetzt die PCA genauso bewerten wie die PCG, nur weil die beim selben Verlag erscheinen?
Das nächste bitte keine sinnlosen und überzogenen Aussagen machen, weil jemand Age of Conan besser findet als LOTRO, schließlich herrscht immer noch Pressefreiheit und was du denkst interessiert Computec Media relativ wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Topic: Ich persönlich finde die Wertung im Moment noch etwas zu hoch gegriffen, aber da ja (mehr oder weniger) fleißig nachgepatcht wird, wird die Wertung wahrscheinlich mit der Zeit nach oben korrigiert.


----------



## Markon78 (24. Juni 2008)

Lizard schrieb:


> Rofl lol, LOTRO weniger als das mieße AOC?
> 
> naja wie gut das die kranken Typen von der PCA noch Verhältnismäßig testen.
> 
> ...



grundsätzlich sind mir deine Posts eigentlich egal, aber gleich mit der Behauptung eines gekauften Beitrages hast
sogar Du deine eigene bisher zur Schau gestellte Dummheit übertroffen. Da ich mir komplett sicher bin, das Du
es sowieso nicht verstehen wirst, werd ich Dir jedenfalls keine Argumente entgegensetzen.

...und wenn Du schon so eine nette Signatur hast, dann solltest Du auch wissen was auf der Blogpage 
über LotRo geschrieben wird, welches Du & Netskater ja immer so verteidigt.

Ich will mit diesem Post weder AoC verteidigen noch kritisieren, sondern nur auf deine mehr als
grossen Unzulänglichkeiten und den wirklich dummen Post verweisen.

mfg


----------



## mantigore666 (24. Juni 2008)

also subjektiv würde ich dem spiel 91 % geben, ich bewege mich grade richtung endcontent (der wie
in JEDEM mmorpg die sache des EINZELNEN ist, wie er ihn sich gestaltet).

warum publikationen das spiel schlecht bewerten, ist klar...  die meisten käufer sind weit unter 18 und
man kann sie mit zwei dingen IMMER glücklich machen: entweder auch den letzten mist aus wow hypen,
oder spiele, die "wow gefährlich" werden könnten, in den keller quatschen :-)

ja, es gibt bugs, aber das hat sie beim ersten test von gothic 3 auch nicht gehindert, eine gute wertung zu
vergeben.  was auch auffällig ist, ist die tatsache, das spiele "befreundeter" publisher "nachgewertet" werden,
wenn patches für diese spiele erscheinen. verbesserungen von spielen kleinerer spieleschmieden hingegen
werden meist "übersehen".

sind wir uns über eins im klaren, "unabhängig" wäre ein spielemagazin nur, wenn es sich die zu testenden spiele
nur über den fachhandel besorgen würde, und sich nicht mit goodies und reisen "günstig stimmen" lassen würde.
andererseits sind blicke in die spieleschmieden auch eine schöne sache für leser.

man sollte also wie mit allen tests umgehen : lesen, informationen sammeln, antesten. bestätigt sich dann alles, kann man das game ja in die ecke werfen, oder es an jemanden verkaufen, der es gut findet.

sind wir mal ganz ehrlich, wow ist kein rollenspiel, sondern ein genremix, der möglichst vielen "kindern und junggebliebenen" in die tasche greifen will und kann.
es als "referenz" für ROLLENSPIELE zu nehmen, ist eh der blanke hohn.

aber macht ruhig weiter, macht das spiel schlecht, das kommt mir - und einigen anderen - stark entgegen,
denn dann haben wir euch jammerer wenigstens ingame vom hals !

in diesem sinne ....


----------



## Spittykovski (24. Juni 2008)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> ....



Du schreibst auch immer das gleiche. Ist ja schön das du dich gegen die AoC miesmacher wehrst, aber im Endeffekt bist du mit deinem WOW runtergemache ja auch nicht besser. 
Und warum manche perdu nicht einsehen wollen warum numal WOW die Referenz ist, ist mir auch Schleierhaft. WOW ist das erste RPG gewesen das ein mmorpg massentauglich gemacht hat, also wirklich massentauglich. Vom 12 jährigen kiddy bis zum 75 -jährigen rentner über die Hausfrau ist alles vertreten.

Um realitisch zu sein wird das bei AoC nicht der Fall sein. Nicht weil AoC schlecht wäre, sondern weil es einfach weniger die breite Masse abdeckt. Einerseits gut andererseits auch nicht so gut.
Und mal mit abstand betrachet sind gewisse dinge in AoC genauso lächerlich wie in WOW. Das peinlichste fand ich in den ersten zwei wochen wo man die news gelsen hat "Die Brüste werden verkleinert" - n paar tage später "Die brüste bleiben so groß". als wenns nichts wichtigeres in einem mmo gäbe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lizard King (24. Juni 2008)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> ja, es gibt bugs, aber das hat sie beim ersten test von gothic 3 auch nicht gehindert, eine gute wertung zu
> vergeben.



Bei Gothic 3 hat auch nicht die Hälfte des Inhalts gefehlt, omg



mantigore666 schrieb:


> aber macht ruhig weiter, macht das spiel schlecht, das kommt mir - und einigen anderen - stark entgegen,
> denn dann haben wir euch jammerer wenigstens ingame vom hals !



tja die Ratten verlassen als erstes das sinkende Schiff ^^

naja die einen kneten weiterhin mehr oder weniger stolz ihre Tastatur in AOC durch und spammen den chat voll heulerei und die klügeren wenden sich wieder richtigen Spielen zu, in denen man auch noch Spass hat und sich nicht dauernd fragt "was tue ich mir hier eigendlich an?"

viel Spass beim verzweifeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feosk (24. Juni 2008)

Anser schrieb:


> Dann hast du dermaßen Rumgepöbelt oder aus die Mitleidstube gedrückt das man dich einfach loswerden wollte.
> 
> Generell hast du nur auf Original Verpackte Ware ein 14 tägiges Rückgaberecht (abgesehen vom I-Net Handel).
> Alles andere fällt in den Rahmen einer Kulanz.
> ...



Wie das restlich ist, weiss ich nicht - aber ich kann dir mit Sicherheit sagen, dass hier vor Ort ne Shop für Spiele is (GameStop oder so, was weiss ich) der ebensolche innerhalb von 14 Tagen zurück nimmt, wenn es nicht den Erwartungen entsprach.

Ergo muss man es geöffnet und angespielt haben und kann trotzdem von diesem Rückgaberecht Gebrauch machen. Und ja, ich weiss, dass das geht. Und auch bei Media Markt kann offene Spiele zurück geben wenn mans schlau macht.


----------



## Netskater (24. Juni 2008)

Wenn ihr schon meinen Namen in Zusammenhang mit HDR wähnt,

ich lese grad auf der PC-Games das es Platz 10 in der Grafik aller Spiele hat.

Ev. sprecht ihr mal in euren erfahrenden Spielerfreunden warum AoC nicht aufgetaucht ist, wo es doch 
laut verbleibender Community so doll sein soll an der Grafik. Bis zum aktuellen Kommentar 19 überlegt man ob da nicht besser Gothic3 oder HDR hinsollte. Ev. könnt ihr da ja mal zur Abwechselung PR für ein Spiel machen was einige schon
anfangen zu vergessen.

Warum spricht da keiner von AoC? Vielleicht weils viele gibt die sich nicht von Massen oder sonstigen Dingen
beeinflussen lassen - ich weiß es nicht. Die Liste passt meiner Erkenntnis da aber genauso wie sie da steht.

-

Genauso wie
>es als "referenz" für ROLLENSPIELE zu nehmen, ist eh der blanke hohn

was für mich allein widerum der Hohn bedeutet, und von weiterer Textsichtung abhält.

Rollenspiel bedeutet sich in was hinzuversetzen - sonst garnix , auch kein 3 D, ev. DX10 möchtegern Metzelegoshooter steht irgendwie zwingend im Zusammenhang mit Rpg, genauso wenig wie caps ROLLENSPIELE in ein Rollenspiel für irgendwas benutzt wird, zur Hervorhebung - obs an mangelnder Übung lag? Keine Ahnung!


----------



## mantigore666 (24. Juni 2008)

Spittykovski schrieb:


> Du schreibst auch immer das gleiche. Ist ja schön das du dich gegen die AoC miesmacher wehrst, aber im Endeffekt bist du mit deinem WOW runtergemache ja auch nicht besser.
> Und warum manche perdu nicht einsehen wollen warum numal WOW die Referenz ist, ist mir auch Schleierhaft. WOW ist das erste RPG gewesen das ein mmorpg massentauglich gemacht hat, also wirklich massentauglich. Vom 12 jährigen kiddy bis zum 75 -jährigen rentner über die Hausfrau ist alles vertreten.
> 
> Um realitisch zu sein wird das bei AoC nicht der Fall sein. Nicht weil AoC schlecht wäre, sondern weil es einfach weniger die breite Masse abdeckt. Einerseits gut andererseits auch nicht so gut.
> ...



klar wiederhole ich mich, das machen so flachb.... ähm "user" wie z.b. lizard und netkater ja auch ....

und ich habs glaub ich auch schon öfter gesagt, ich kann auf die kiddies aus wow locker verzichten, aoc SOLL weder ein "wow-killer", noch "massentauglich" (nur zur erklärung, eine "masse" heisst leider allzuoft, dass das gehirn zugunsten der "massenstärke" ausgeschaltet wird) sein oder werden. 
ich kann es kaum erwarten, bis es kostenpflichtig wird und diese ganzen irren wieder was anderes spielen....
ja, AUCH die, für die aoc aus nix anderem als brüsten besteht gg


ach ja lizard, auf RATTEN kann ich auf JEDEM schiff verzichten, nicht nur auf angeblich sinkenden  ;-)


----------



## Gias (24. Juni 2008)

Pc Games hat mal ein Spiel das ich über ein jahr gespielt hab mit 61% bewertet
der Tester fands schlecht -ich fands gut und war froh das ich den Test nicht zuerst gesehen hab ,da ich 
sonst mit dem Testergebniss vom Kauf abgeschreckt worden wäre.

Soviel dazu.


Btw kaum Auszuhalten diese selbsternannten Prediger hier,
schlimmer als die religiösen Vetreter, die um die Häuser ziehen.


----------



## Netskater (24. Juni 2008)

Gias schrieb:


> Pc Games hat mal ein Spiel das ich über ein jahr gespielt hab mit 61% bewertet
> der Tester fands schlecht -ich fands gut und war froh das ich den Test nicht zuerst gesehen hab ,da ich
> sonst mit dem Testergebniss vom Kauf abgeschreckt worden wäre.
> 
> ...



Genau deshalb schrieb ich ja... in den vorhanden 19 Kommentare bezog keiner auf AoC.
Aber danke das Du den Thread wieder pusht.


Für den Thread, 4players bewertete AoC mit 82 Prozent...ein neueres Onlinespiel hat da auch grad mein Interesse
geweckt..die Spieler geben es teilweise bis 100 Prozent, fast alle aber über 90 Prozent, 4 players 90 Prozent.

Von dem her bin ich ab jetzt beim neueren Spiel - ich hab ja AoC nicht gekauft und gleich wieder am Nagel zu hängen und mich ewig über Spielergruppe XY eins in Fäustchen zu grinsen.

Also Peace  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , kkthxbye

-------------
@Donmo
Das mit der Grafik war in der Hinsicht gemeint das Onlinespiele mit Megagrafik auf Konsolen gibt.

Wenn man ev. nur buffed und sein Liebingsspiel schaut, kann man allerdings ne beschränkte Sichtweise bekommen.

Schau einfach mal bei Computersatireist Olnnigg vorbei.
http://www.olnigg.de/jahr2008/olg148.htm

Schau mal aufs Datum der Saitre und immer neuen Aoc, gutes potenzial und Hoffnungsposts^^.

Aber auch mal ernster - mit Infos die es schon lang vorn 23.5 gab, wo man schon Anfing das Wort Verbraucherschutz
mit AoC in einem Satz zu verbinden.

http://olnigg.de/news/?p=100

Wenn hier jemand schreibt, bei ihn läuft alles doll ect. (war der nie am Aoc Ah?) dann gibts genug Leute die bissl mehr
kennen als Buffed und AoC die sich einfach ablachen, obs vertragen kannst oder nicht. 

Das mit der Grafik entsprach eher meiner Verwunderung das einige ihre Pc`s für sowas aufrüsten *lol-ich grad schon wieder lachen muß* - wenn es bei diesem Test nichtmal in die Top Ten landet.

Warum die Norweger auch Spielemagazine haben, warum AoC aber nicht in deren Heimatsprache programmiert wurde, was die Norweger in deren Spielemagazine dazu sagen -  sowas frag ich lieber woanders, nachdem ich mal las "AoC hat keine Übersetzungsfehler - ich spiel es auf englisch."


----------



## Schnuppel (24. Juni 2008)

Sorry PC Games aber Ihr seid nicht mehr kritisch genug 

Ich hab diese Zeitung fast 8 Jahre im Abo bezogen und dann gekündigt, 
ich hab im diesem Monat mein letztes Magazin bekommen.

Aufgrund von diesen Testen in dem Blatt hab ich meine letzten 3 Software fehlkäufe getätigt

Schade das da nicht mehr Objektiv getestet wird und anscheinend hype Spiele nen hype Bonus von mindestes  +20 % Wertung haben.


----------



## Donmo (24. Juni 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> Für den Thread, 4players bewertete AoC mit 82 Prozent...ein neueres Onlinespiel hat da auch grad mein Interesse
> geweckt..die Spieler geben es teilweise bis 100 Prozent, fast alle aber über 90 Prozent, 4 players 90 Prozent.
> 
> Von dem her bin ich ab jetzt beim neueren Spiel - ich hab ja AoC nicht gekauft und gleich wieder am Nagel zu hängen und mich ewig über Spielergruppe XY eins in Fäustchen zu grinsen.
> ...


Du glaubst doch nicht allen Ernstes, dass du es schaffst, keine Posts mehr in diesem Forum zu verfassen? 

Was sollen wir nur tun, wenn uns deine objektive Meinung fehlt? 

Wie sollen wir ohne deine enorme fachliche Kompetenz leben?

Wer sonst stellt so essentielle Fragen wie 'Warum ist AoC nicht in der Grafik-Top-10 von PCG?'

In so vielen Posts hat er sich redlich darum bemüht, uns seine DIE Meinung in Sachen MMOs zu vermitteln, doch wir Barbaren, die tumbe Käuferschaft von 'Age of Conan', welche sogar Spaß beim Spielen empfindet, haben ihn ignoriert und beleidigt. So bleibt ihm nichts anderes übrig, als sich neuen Herausforderungen zuzuwenden und sich über uns (Spielergruppe XY) eins ins Fäustchen zu grinsen.
Was soll man dazu sagen, außer:

Also Peace  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , kkthxbye


----------



## HMC-Pretender (25. Juni 2008)

> sind wir mal ganz ehrlich, wow ist kein rollenspiel, sondern ein genremix, der möglichst vielen "kindern und junggebliebenen" in die tasche greifen will und kann.
> es als "referenz" für ROLLENSPIELE zu nehmen, ist eh der blanke hohn.



Da ist sicher was dran, doch ist Conan mehr Rollenspiel als WoW? Ich sehe da keinen gravierenden Unterschied.


----------



## Kobold (25. Juni 2008)

coolman356 schrieb:


> Was sagen solche Testberichte überhaupt aus?
> Sie spiegeln nur die Meinung einer Person oder des Magazins wieder.
> Oftmals helfen die Publisher da auch gern mal nach...



Lies mal den Spiegel-Artikel dazu....

Die Aussagekraft von Spielemagazinen ist (wie viele schon vermutet haben) gleich Null!

Man kann sich nur selbst ein Bild machen. Und wenn einen die Thematik interessiert, dann macht das Spiel sicher auch Spaß.
Das ein Spiel am Anfang noch mit vielen Bugs zu kämpfen hat, dürfte heute auch niemanden wirklich überraschen.

Und nach gut 3 Patchen später, kann man ja gerne mal ernsthaft in Erwägung ziehen, sich das Spiel zu holen und einen Account anzulegen. Voher ist es eh nur eine "Live-BETA"-Version.

Ich schaue zu Weihnachten mal rein, weil es dann draussen kalt ist und dann am PC spielen in der warmen Stube Spaß macht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arthas Menethil (25. Juni 2008)

Das ist ja wohl lachhaft. Da hat wieder ein WoW-Hasser getestet und deswegen kommen solche verfälschten Ergebnisse zu stande. Bis Level30 ist AoC halbwegs in Ordnung, aber danach ist es quasi komplett zu Ende. Content fehlt wohin man schaut.

Wer AoC mehr als 70% gibt hat ein keine Kompetenz und sollte schnellstmöglich ersetzt werden, eigentlich hat so eine Beta-Version als Release nichtmal 50% verdient.

Und solche Kommentare wie "Die Entwickler geben sich Mühe und bringen ja Content" sind absolut irrelewant. Da kann ich auch mit "In 2 Jahren hat WoW ein gutes PvP-System" kommen.


----------



## Roy1971 (25. Juni 2008)

Arthas schrieb:


> Das ist ja wohl lachhaft. Da hat wieder ein WoW-Hasser getestet und deswegen kommen solche verfälschten Ergebnisse zu stande. Bis Level30 ist AoC halbwegs in Ordnung, aber danach ist es quasi komplett zu Ende. Content fehlt wohin man schaut.
> 
> Wer AoC mehr als 70% gibt hat ein keine Kompetenz und sollte schnellstmöglich ersetzt werden, eigentlich hat so eine Beta-Version als Release nichtmal 50% verdient.
> 
> Und solche Kommentare wie "Die Entwickler geben sich Mühe und bringen ja Content" sind absolut irrelewant. Da kann ich auch mit "In 2 Jahren hat WoW ein gutes PvP-System" kommen.



So, so.. verfälschte Ergebnisse!!! Ahh, mehr als 70 % ist also kompetenzlos! Beta?? Welche Beta?? Ich bin zwar auch der Meinung, dass AoC unfertig (aber nicht unspielbar) auf den Markt gekommen ist, aber die o.g. Aussagen gehen mir mittlerweile so richtig auf den Keks.... immer wieder werden Vergleiche mit WoW angestrebt, immer und immer wieder werden hier Übertreibungen über die vielen tausende von Käfern, die das Spiel angeblich hat, vorgebracht und sicherlich gibt es kaum einen, der alle Käferchen wirklich selber erlebt hat (außer ich sitze Tag und Nacht vor meinem Rechner und zocke AoC.... juchuhhh es gibt noch ein RL). Wer mit dem Spiel nix anfangen kann, wem die Bug´s stören (was ich durchaus verstehen kann), braucht AoC nicht weiter spielen (oder es erst gar nicht kaufen... gibt ja genug hier, die mitreden, obwohl sie AoC nie gesehen haben... hoch lebe die frei Meinungsäußerung... von Meinungsbildung ist mal hier nicht zu reden), aber hört endlich mit dem dummen genörgele auf. Kritik ist ok.... aber so manche Aussagen in den Foren sind einfach "daneben" und haben nichts mehr mit "freier" Meinungsäußerung zu tun. 

Ich selber habe übrigens auch WoW gespielt (sehr sehr lange sogar) aber ich nörgel hier nicht rum, was ich an WoW nicht (oder nicht mehr) gut finde. Und wenn Funcom "fairerweise" soviel Zeit bekommt, wie z.B. Blizzard, so werden auch die es schaffen, all die kleinen und großen Käferchen auszumerzen..... Und wenn ich es selbst schon nicht mehr hören kann.. aber sagen werd ich´s trotzdem "Auch WoW hatte anfangs und auch jetzt (heute) noch, viele viele kleine und große  Bug´s"..... So long and good bye

AoC hat seine Ecken und Kanten, aber trotzdem gibt es genug Leute, denen das Spiel wirklich gefällt.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (25. Juni 2008)

ich wäre aber vorsichtig zu versuchen die Testergebnisse der Spiele zu vergleichen.
MMORPG müsste man ja eigentlich mit jedem Patch neu bewerten.

Ausserdem ist die Prozentzahl am Ende natürlich etwas von der Ausrichtung des jeweiligen Zeitung geprägt, da wird man sich hüten irgendein aktuelles Spiel mit Potential zu verreissen und evtl. sogar irgendnen Hersteller zu vergraulen.


----------



## Georg217 (25. Juni 2008)

Durlok schrieb:


> ich gebe ja auch nicht viel auf bewertungen von anderen aber die 86% scheinen mir ziemlich passend zu sein
> ist ja auch keine schlechte wertung aber für eine 90+ wertung fehlt halt wirklich noch zu viel im oberen lvl bereich sowie im handel/crafting und pvp
> 
> in ein paar monaten wird dass bestimmt anders aussehen



Da geb ich ihm recht.
WOW war am Anfang auchn Kack Spiel. Aber jedes Gute MMO muss sich entwickeln.

WoW hatte am Anfang gar keinen Konten auf Level 60(damals noch Max Stufe).
Es gab keine BGs(Kein PvP) und keine Raid Instanzen. Nur 3 5er Instanzen die man alle in einem Tag clear hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Und langsam patcht sich das eben ein.

AoC ist noch zujung um Content zuhaben. So ca 3 Monate und die sind bei 90%


----------



## Arthas Menethil (25. Juni 2008)

WoW war am Anfang ein "Kack Spiel" aha, Anfang => US Retail und da war WoW bis 60 10x besser als AoC jetzt ist. Zum AoC Release war der Content bis maximal Level30 fertig, rest absolut lachhaft. Und das Spielt wird zum Release bewertet und nicht 1 Jahr danach, mehr als 65% für AoC zu geben ist eine kompetenzlose Frechheit.


----------



## Tôny (25. Juni 2008)

Ich finde die Wertung ehrlich gesagt nicht gerechtfertigt.
Ich meine AoC hat wirklich sehr gute Ansätze und eine top Grafik etc.
Aber ich finde in einem Test sollte objektiv bewertet werden wie das Spiel im momment ist, und AoC hat (leider) noch viel zu viele Bugs um eine wertung über 80% zu rechtfertigen.
In ein paar monaten wenn die Bugs soweit beseitigt sind könnte ich mir eine Wertung über der 85% Marke sehr gut vorstellen.


----------



## Vallar (25. Juni 2008)

man heul doch rum das aoc halt seine 86 % bekommen hat..bewerb dich halt als pc games reporter und machs besser wenn du es kannst...

achnee da war ja was.. vielleicht hat er das game ja objektiv gesehen was du vielleicht nicht kannst?

subjektive meinungen gelten hier nicht, die 86 % sind verdient da das spiel spaß macht und auch motivationen bietet.
wo war WOW am anfang 10x besser? sicher das du wirklich von ANFANG an dabei warst? da fehlte auch jedemenge, aber naja, ist ja egal, zock halt weiter wow wo du dir geil vorschreiben lassen musst wie du zu skillen hast weil dich sonst keiner mitnimmt und als kacknap bezeichnet..echt geile community und vorallem geiles spielprinzip... jippie ne neue instanz wo es neues equip gibt, jippie schonwieder ne instanz wo es equip gibt..ach hey neues arenaequip..suppi...fun und freude... so eine einfallslosigkeit hab ich echt bei keinem spiel bisher gesehen.. es geht nurnoch darum über-roxxor-imba-epixxx zu farmen... wo bleibt die motivation?

achja und wieso sollte ein WoW-hasser das game bewertet haben? es gibt nicht zufällig noch andere games ausser wow? nur weil age of conan ne gute bewertung bekommt heißt es doch nicht gleich das wow scheiße ist..man man man, leute mit realitätsverlust tun mir echt leid.


----------



## Tôny (25. Juni 2008)

Vallar schrieb:


> und vorallem geiles spielprinzip... jippie ne neue instanz wo es neues equip gibt, jippie schonwieder ne instanz wo es equip gibt..ach hey neues arenaequip..suppi...fun und freude... so eine einfallslosigkeit hab ich echt bei keinem spiel bisher gesehen


Ein Wort. MMO


			
				Vallar schrieb:
			
		

> subjektive meinungen gelten hier nicht, die 86 % sind verdient da das spiel spaß macht und auch motivationen bietet.


Der Spielspaß geht zzT durch zu viele Bugs flöten.
Wenn ich 3 mal von ner Klippe segel weil ich nach nem Charge 50m zurückgebuggt werde ist für mich net viel mit Spielspaß!


----------



## Raj88 (25. Juni 2008)

finde die bewertung auch sehr übertrieben...zumal die meisten AoC tester bei denen in der redaktion anscheinend nichtmal die 60er marke erreicht haben und nicht das wirkliche übel ab 60 gesehen haben...spätestens da macht das spiel keinen spaß mehr...

man könnte dem spiel wertungen in den jeweiligen levelbereichen vergeben: 1-20=88%; 20-30=80%: 30-60=75%; 60-80 +engeme=nicht mehr als 55%

naja die spieleredakteure sind auch nur spieler und da die nicht grad zu den jüngsten gehören,  kommen solch "erwachsene" spiele ihnen grade recht dessen ecken und kanten sie vergoldet sehen wollen ;P


----------



## Vallar (25. Juni 2008)

edit: ach egal, wollt was schreiben, is aber wurscht. nur ein satz: es gibt auch mmos die ohne epix auskommen.


----------



## Dragonfire64 (25. Juni 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Namste
> Da ich (noch) ein Abo der PC Games hab, hatte ich die neue Ausgabe schon am Samstag erhalten.
> Der Test ist 6 Seiten lang und spricht auch die vorhandenen Fehler und den fehlenden Content ab 50+ an.
> 
> ...



Also ich sags frei raus auch wenn ich mir feinde mache was mir egal ist, ein Spiel mit 86% zu bewerten, das meiner meinung nach als UNFERTIGES Spiel auf den Markt gekommen ist, scheint mir sehr irrational und nicht genügend getestet, wer 1 Lvl spielt hat nich dat ganze Spiel gesehn und kanns dementsprechend auch schlecht bewerten (nur n Beispiel), für mich persönlich is AoC ne Beta für die man auch noch zahlen muss, nein danke, aber wie gesagt dat is meine Meinung, dat et nich jedem gefallen kann is klar, nur wenn ich hier so vergleiche mit wow höre, wow hatte auch dämliche Fehler zu Anfang es war aber nicht unfertig auf dem Markt, das muss Funcom noch lernen und sollte et sich bei Blizzard abguggn, denn wenn man was von Blizzard holt kann man sich sicher sein dat et auch fertig is und btw die Vergleiche hier mit Konsolenspielen hinken noch viel mehr! Sicher sind Konsolenspiele bugfrei, aber auch nur aus dem Grund weil sich nichts ändert, (im normalfall) keine hardware abrauchen kann weil der user mist gebaut hat oder sonstiges und natürlich sind auch noch nich alle konsolen mit dem internet verbindbar, sprich müssen nicht Millionen von Sicherheitslücken schliessen was viele zu vergessen scheinen...so far...


----------



## Tôny (25. Juni 2008)

Vallar schrieb:


> edit: ach egal, wollt was schreiben, is aber wurscht. nur ein satz: es gibt auch mmos die ohne epix auskommen.


Zu dem was vorher da stand.
Ob ich jetzt eine neue Instanz nach der anderen hab um an Equip zu kommen oder eine neue Burg nach der anderen die ich erobern kann ohne was davon zu haben ist egal....es kommt aufs gleiche raus. Es kommt neuer Content der an den alten anschließt man kann nicht jeden Monat das Genre komplett neu erfinden^^


----------



## maggus (25. Juni 2008)

Also nachdem der Freimonat mittlerweile abgelaufen ist, würde ich Age of Conan eine persönliche Wertung von 70% geben.

Das Spiel startet sehr gut. Tortage ist gut gelungen, sowohl optisch als auch in Bezug auf Story und Atmosphäre. Könnte Age of Conan dieses Niveau über längere Strecken halten, würde es wohl an der 90er-Mare kratzen.

Nach Tortage erst einmal die Ernüchterung. DIe Spielwelt ist eng abgegrenzt. Ich sehe Berge, kann sie aber nicht erreichen. Die Hauptstädte sind klein, ich darf sie nicht verlassen. Dass die einzelnen Gebiete nicht miteinander verbunden sind, raubt dem Spiel das MMO-Gefühl. Geschmackssache? Sicherlich, manch einer sieht das anders, ich störe mich daran.

Die Sache mit den Bugs. Stabilität war nicht das Problem, das Spiel genehmigte sich in einem Monat grade mal 2 Abstürze. Problematisch waren viel mehr Mobs, die sich nicht töten lassen wollten, Buffs, die angezeigt wurden, aber nicht aktiv waren, kaputte Fertigkeiten und Talente, englisch-deutsch-Mischmasch (gut, dass ich Englisch kann, die Sprache lässt sich ja umstellen.) und ab und an wurde nach einem Zonenwechsel einfach vergessen, die Spielwelt zu rendern.

Atmosphäre Post Level 20? Unvertonte Dialoge laden leider zum hektischen Durchklicken ein. Ohne den Einsatz von Ton hätte ich als Entwickler lieber auf die Questboxen gesetzt. Dazu kommt, dass die NPCs wenigstens ein "Hallo" und "Auf Wiedersehen" sagen könnten. Die stummen Puppen, die da rumstehen sind einfach schlecht.

Dass man Questziele anzeigen lassen kann ist ja schön und gut, aber man hätte auch darauf achten sollen, dass der NPC die notwendige Information mitteilt, wo die Vicher sind, die ich töten soll, für Spieler wie mich, die diesen Easy-Mode abgestellt haben.

Handwerk erst ab Stufe 40? Ich hab leider aufgrund meiner Angewohnheit, möglichst viele Klassen zu testen, dieses Spielelement nicht testen können.

Sammelberufe? Dass man ab Stufe 20 einfach mal alle Fertigkeiten erlernen kann, verstehe ich nicht. In meinen Augen ist das schwachsinnig und sollte verbessert werden.

Optik und Performance: AOC sieht gut aus, läuft aber auf etwas betagteren Rechnern eher schlecht. Zum Vergleich: Vanguard sieht auf meiner Kiste etwas besser aus und läuft dabei auch noch durchgehend flüssig. Da sollte FUncom besonders nacharbeiten.

Die Sache mit der Klassenbalance.. Ja, als ich gemerkt hatte, dass man einen Vollstrecker Sets einfach nicht töten kann, wenn das Gegenüber nicht grade Kaffee holen, oder hirntot ist, hat mich schon sehr gestört.

Unterm Strich hat AoC einige gute Ansätze, aber an vielen anderen Baustellen wurde einfach geschlampert, sodass mehr als 70% nicht gerechtfertigt sein dürften.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (25. Juni 2008)

Vallar schrieb:


> edit: ach egal, wollt was schreiben, is aber wurscht. nur ein satz: es gibt auch mmos die ohne epix auskommen.



Genau, nach 1 jahr kostenlose mit itemshop xD

Oder Games wie Guildwars, die sich damit brüsten, das alle High-End Items immer gleiche Stats haben, aber wo bei jedem neuen Style Item ein Itemwahn ausbricht der sämtliche anderen MMOs in den Schatten stellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vallar (25. Juni 2008)

hm nee meinte eigentlich richtige mmos wie zb. ultima online wo man aus fun eine serverquest gestartet hat die stellenweise wochenlang dauerte, wo jeder mitarbeiten konnte, man eine richtige rolle einnahm und so weiter.. ist ja auch egal^^


----------



## Leonric (25. Juni 2008)

86% für aoc ok kann ich nicht beurteilen da ich es nicht spiele.
viel schlimmer ist das wow noch 94% hat ,
die Abstriche von Grafik + Pvp System müssten es eigentlich auf unter 90% drücken 
aber da wird anscheinend ein Auge zugedrückt und keinen stört es ; )
Habe das jetzt 3jahre gespielt und bin wieder zu daoc zurück ,das mir um längen mehr spass macht als wow im mom.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (25. Juni 2008)

> wow hatte auch dämliche Fehler zu Anfang es war aber nicht unfertig auf dem Markt, das muss Funcom noch lernen und sollte et sich bei Blizzard abguggn, denn wenn man was von Blizzard holt kann man sich sicher sein dat et auch fertig is


Fairerweise muss man sagen, dass auch WoW mindestens ein halbes Jahr lang eher den Eindruck einer Bezahl-Beta gemacht hat. Viele angekündigte Features waren nicht drin (sind es zum Teil bis heute nicht), Klassen und Spielmechaniken waren zum Teil sehr unausgereift, es gab zahlreiche Bugs (zum Glück wenig schwerwiegende), die Bedienung (Interface) war unzumutbar und die Server waren auch nicht gerade stabil. Ich weiß noch wie ich mich verwundert fragte: "Das soll ein Blizzard-Spiel sein?"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Tôny schrieb:


> Zu dem was vorher da stand.
> Ob ich jetzt eine neue Instanz nach der anderen hab um an Equip zu kommen oder eine neue Burg nach der anderen die ich erobern kann ohne was davon zu haben ist egal....es kommt aufs gleiche raus. Es kommt neuer Content der an den alten anschließt man kann nicht jeden Monat das Genre komplett neu erfinden^^



Ein Unterschied ist es schon ob die Spieler sich gegenseitig Burgen wegerobern dafür evtl. sogar Bündnisse schmieden und Feindschaften pflegen (dynamischer Content, Zustand verändert sich permanent) oder einfach nur in Raidinstanzen 'verlängertes Leveln betreiben' (statischer Content, ist bis in alle Ewigkeit gleich). Wenn die Eroberungen mal funktionieren würden heißt das...
Aber wer wegen PvP zu Conan geht ist eh verzweifelt, Meiner Meinung nach. Dann entweder Guild Wars (wenn man Richtung e-Sport tendiert) oder eben auf Warhammer warten.


----------



## Donmo (26. Juni 2008)

maggus schrieb:


> Nach Tortage erst einmal die Ernüchterung. DIe Spielwelt ist eng abgegrenzt. Ich sehe Berge, kann sie aber nicht erreichen. Die Hauptstädte sind klein, ich darf sie nicht verlassen. Dass die einzelnen Gebiete nicht miteinander verbunden sind, raubt dem Spiel das MMO-Gefühl. Geschmackssache? Sicherlich, manch einer sieht das anders, ich störe mich daran.
> 
> Atmosphäre Post Level 20? Unvertonte Dialoge laden leider zum hektischen Durchklicken ein. Ohne den Einsatz von Ton hätte ich als Entwickler lieber auf die Questboxen gesetzt. Dazu kommt, dass die NPCs wenigstens ein "Hallo" und "Auf Wiedersehen" sagen könnten. Die stummen Puppen, die da rumstehen sind einfach schlecht.
> 
> ...



Zu diesen Teilen deines Posts möchte ich meine Ansicht schildern.

#1ie Städte sind klein? Conarch ist klein, da hast du Recht. Khemi ist ziemlich verwinkelt, es sieht auf der Map klein aus, hat aber eine ordentliche Größe. Aber was ist mit Alt-Tarantia? Alt-Tarantia ist größer als alles, was ich bis jetzt in RPG-Spielen gesehen habe! Kritikpunkt wäre hier wohl eher, dass man viele Häuser nicht betreten kann.

#2: Das mit dem 'Hallo!' und 'Auf Wiedersehen!' , wie mans von anderen MMOs gewohnt ist, finde ich eine klasse Idee. Ich werde mal versuchen, dass an Funcom zu übermitteln.

#3: Das finde ich gut, da es sich ja nur um Sammelberufe handelt. Es erleichtert den Aufbau der Gildenstadt und ist realistischer (wie fällt man einen Baum? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), was Age of Conan ja nunmal zwanghaft sein will und muss, bei der Buchvorlage.

#4: Die Klassen sind extrem unbalanced, mein Assassine scheitert an grünen Quests, während der Mitrapriester sogar rote Gruppenquests hinbekommen kann. Das wird sich allerdings noch verbessernändern, wie es bis heute bei WoW u.a. immernoch der Fall ist (kein Wunder bei 1000 nerf-diesunddas-Threads)


----------



## BalianTorres (26. Juni 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Trotzdem treffen diese tests bei MMORPGs selten ins Schwarze, wobei mittlerweile zumindest bei den "größeren" MMO's auch mal halbwegs getestet wird.
> 
> Ich erinnere mich an den DDO Test wo die Redakteure gerade mal bis Level 2 gespielt hatten und dementsprechend einen völlig unqualifizierten Test hingelegt haben.



Wo ist der Bus?


----------



## etmundi (26. Juni 2008)

BalianTorres schrieb:


> Wo ist der Bus?


Mit den Leuten die das wissen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonsai112 (26. Juni 2008)

also ich finde es wirklich eine Frechheit von den Publishern/Entwicklern derart unfertige Spiele auf den Markt zu bringen... Ich habe damals schon den Fehler bei Hellgate gemacht, weil es so einen Hype um das Spiel gab, dass ich dachte, dieses Spiel muss einfach der Knüller werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja will zwar eigentlich nicht so die Vergleiche zu WoW ziehen, aber dieses Spiel hatte zu seiner Anfangszeit schon mehrere große Raiddungeons wie MC,BWL,Ony die genug endgamecontent gebracht haben...


----------



## coolman356 (26. Juni 2008)

Bonsai112 schrieb:


> also ich finde es wirklich eine Frechheit von den Publishern/Entwicklern derart unfertige Spiele auf den Markt zu bringen... Ich habe damals schon den Fehler bei Hellgate gemacht, weil es so einen Hype um das Spiel gab, dass ich dachte, dieses Spiel muss einfach der Knüller werden
> 
> Naja will zwar eigentlich nicht so die Vergleiche zu WoW ziehen, aber dieses Spiel hatte zu seiner Anfangszeit schon mehrere große Raiddungeons wie MC,BWL,Ony die genug endgamecontent gebracht haben...



BWL kam allerdings erst ein halbers Jahr nach v.ö.
Allerdings sei angemerkt, früher hätte es eh nicht viel gebracht.

Ansonsten ist es schon recht bitter was uns die meisten Firmen vorsetzten.
Denn welches Spiel muß nicht gepatcht werden...


----------

